# Do you trust your local GW store manager?



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Because lots of people are going on about Planetstrike so i mention it to him and he says its on hold until next year. But i dont know whether to trust him. I mean hes a nice guy and even shares the same name as me lol. But With all these rumours flying about im not so sure...


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd rather trust the chaos gods then believe them corrupted, decieving. COFF !!!

Nah, only kidding, i would trust mine with certain things. Rumours are not one of them, though, GW would say stuff like that. Just like i heard a few stores tried to deny there was a Codexaemons coming out.
Each to there own though.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I trust my manager (when I get through his jokes TT~TT)


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

well i trust the head of the club, not the manager, mind you he is normally tight lipped.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I completly trust mine. He loves us for all of the business that our gaming group brings in. He was so thankful that our group now gets a 20% discount on all 40k stuff. This includes models, paint, brushes, knife blades, pin vise, green stuff, glue, dice, and much more. It just goes to show that being respectful goes a long way.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Feel free to trust your GW store manager to tell you what he believes to be true, if you trust in his character. Do not trust what he says to be the actual truth, though. GW has a habit of backpedaling, leaving honest people holding the bag for their empty promises.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i trust my manager implicitly. 

One should never trust me thought


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i would say no because i dont know him well


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Its nuts to trust merchants of any kind. They want your money for the least work, you want their items for the least money. Hopefully each side is nice, friendly, and polite as they try to work that out. But trust is a bit naive. I won't even get into employee-employer relations, except to point out that most of these are not lifelong, for sure. They all are advancing towards an ending of some kind, so think about how you want that ending to go down and act accordingly.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

i trust the one of the GW i go to now, he's a real nice guy and lets our gaming club come in and muck up the place. (so long as we clean up and don't swear too much around the kiddies) he doesn't volunteer information, but if asked, he's pretty nice about answering questions.

and he doesn't try to sell you anything either, which is nice. (swear to god, he's about as normal as a GW employee can be in that regard) the manager of my old GW was like "buy something or get the fuck out"


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

The current manager of my local store is a top bloke, infact, all the staff at the store closest to me a pretty good for information, though everything they tell me I usually already know from forums. 

The store actually in Melbourne though is a place I only go to buy stuff on the way home from work. The bastards there are all for sellng you stuff as fast as they possibly can, then ignoring you when they've made the sale. When you do manage to get one of them to talk, they don't know crap about what's coming up unless it's been announced in White Dwarf.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

My local GM's staff are great guys but the hobby shop I end up buying stuff from are complete idiots


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I normally go to the net for rumours, my local guys don't really divulge specific infomation and have a habit of telling you what you want to hear. However I don't blame them for it. I think that the managers doesn't tell them anything, hes a total prick.

To him its all about sales, he treats the rest of the staff like shit and is very pushy with the customers. His selection proceedures are also a complete failure. They just hired a new guy who is hopeless, doesn't know jack shit about converting and I didn't bother to ask him any rules questions because the chances are he doesn't know anything about them either. He probably got the job because he spent all his time there and the manager decided to put him to some good use. Pity that out of 4 of them theres only one is somebody I would actually want to have a conversation with.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 shops the same distance away from me, and although I may trust what they tell me, I general already know what they know, so dont ask about rumours or forthcoming events.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Hell, I trust the manager of the southampton store implicitly. His name is Rod(?) i think.

He's basically the only one of the staff thats actually been at the store longer than i've been visiting it, which says a lot considering I've only been going there since I went to uni, so 2 and a half years. He has a sense of humour, holds models back for me (and Alexander_67) and is generally awesome.

The turnover rate is high.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

do i trust my local GW manager? no, i cant stand him every time i go in there he get one of him to monkeys to ponce on me as i come through the door, and the only decent friendly member of staff was transfered because he told the manager to stop being pushy, so now in my eye swindon GW is a hell hole and i am happy to travel all the way to bath so i don't have to visit the swindon store.

Bath manager on the other hand was realty polite and was ever so helpful when my brother was trying to buy the throne of judgment he went and dug one out of their stock room which had been there of a few months.

-Rob


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been too the Southampton store a couple of times and it always more pleasent than Basingstoke, who ALWAYS try to get you to change your army selection or more recently, recommend Apocalypse as the best game ever.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

My current manager doesn't appear to lie about what he knows. I think the staff are relatively ok, but don't always know what's coming beyond what the GW web site can tell us. They are months behind what can be found out online, and hadn't even heard that 5th was coming when I'd already read a version of the rules.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

humakt said:


> I've been too the Southampton store a couple of times and it always more pleasent than Basingstoke, who ALWAYS try to get you to change your army selection or more recently, recommend Apocalypse as the best game ever.


I never really liked the basingstoke, it was either because I never went there much (mainly because i only go there when im at my nans, or dentist), but they dont seem friendly they always sit at the table until you make a purchase, unlike the guys at salisbury GW who say "Are you ok?" If you ask them a question about somthing, and its not in stock, they will always say no, but we can do this, etc, which is what i did with a land speeder, i mail ordered it for a guarentee of a Speeder (this store is a great one, if you can get over there) and they tell you the best way to do somthing rather than other people who say the basic way to do somthing is best, which often its not.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

To be honest I have similar problems at the Swindon GW. Some of the staff seem really friendly, but a couple always seem to look sad, disapointed or give you an odd or comic expression when you're not interested in something they are advertising. I know a buisness is a buisness, but I always feel slightly awkward when broswing.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

The one in our store doesnt seem to be around very often. Nice enough bloke, friendly with the customers and staff, yet I think business comes first in his eyes.
I've noticed the staff lie about things to make sales though, even the ones who used to be nice blokes who were just customers not long back.
Makes me wonder if he's lying to them


----------



## its me is that u (Mar 14, 2008)

The GW Bayshore Ottawa is okay, 
one employee game me the 35$ Borgut Facebeater model for free, it was his and the store didnt have one to sell so he said here you go
to which i replyed thank you
i dont shop there often enough for anyone to remember me, maybe twice a year
so it wasnt cause was a good gamer, or loyal customer


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Most of the locals in my store read the same rumor boards as I do... so they are no more informed than me


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

id have to say my local in wollongong, the guys there are great, friendly, welcoming nad enthusiastic about the hobby, not telling too many rumers but let afew through if you ask the right questions, just great blokes.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

My local GW got a new guy in and is awesome when i was trying to work out what to by next for my nids he was telling me that getting another fex may look cool but you want somethinhg faster and all that, he also knows how to make terrian and paints pretty good. one other guy is sick as at painting not to good with much else though and the manager... well... he's fat... and we don't like each other. when i was talking to the new guy about 5th ed i was asking him what's true and stuff and let me look at some of the art work in the book... if only there were more guys or gals like him.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Ipswich GW manager is a top bloke. Some of his staff are a bit too pushy/nosey. If I want help, i'll ask. Damnit.

I did manage to stop one guy in his tracks when I told him I had seven different armies and I know exactly what I want. He wasn't too impressed.


----------



## [email protected] ANG3L (Mar 27, 2008)

My local GW is great. I wouldnt say I trust them because I dont know them! I know there names and thats about it.

I do however trust them to help me out with any problems or give me the best possible options when building an army.

The Melbourne store is different though. They are all about the selling and not really customer aid. In saying that though some of the guys there are good guys. Although sometimes they are just plain annoying, by trying to sell me everything that I dont want like new paints and washes that I have no bloody interest in purchasing at all. 

From my general experience though the franchise is very well managed and the staff are overhelpful. 

[email protected] Ang3l


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I use a couple - the shop in Covent Garden is friendly (assuming it's not too busy). Oxford Street is OK, but full of kids (who can probably have played many more games than I have), but the managers OK, and he's grabbed stuff from the back for me).

I've used Bluewater and Lakeside as well - think I prefer Lakeside - spent a while discussing ucoming releases and 5th Ed the week before it was due to come out. The guy in Bluewater didn't know that WD were doing a Warriors of Chaos article, even though it was mentioned in the then current WD.

Edinburgh was fairly non-pushy, but I've only been there once. 

Epsom was friendly (and small), but again only been there once.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't have a local shop anymore, I used to a long time ago. The manager was a complete tosser 

There were two things that annoyed me particularly about him:

On entering the shop he would ask what army you collected, then spend the whole time trying to sell you a different one.

If ever you picked up a codex, or whatever, and dared to open it to see if you wanted to buy it, he would look to see if there were parents about, then shout, "this isn't a fucking library, buy it, or put it back".

I never bought anything from his shop out of principle, and it seems like most gamers were the same as it shut, largely due to him I think :biggrin:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't really know my local to well but they are pretty nice blokes, same as when I went down to the Brighton store once or twice.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

squeek said:


> If ever you picked up a codex, or whatever, and dared to open it to see if you wanted to buy it, he would look to see if there were parents about, then shout, "this isn't a fucking library, buy it, or put it back".


Damn, makes my local store seem like a haven!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

said it before and i'll say it again! My local manager is a whang! The quicker he naffs off back to wherever the fud came from the better.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

bishop5 said:


> The Ipswich GW manager is a top bloke. Some of his staff are a bit too pushy/nosey. If I want help, i'll ask. Damnit.
> 
> I did manage to stop one guy in his tracks when I told him I had seven different armies and I know exactly what I want. He wasn't too impressed.


Aye that sums Ipswich up for me, although to be fair I've often been in there when no one else is and I'm reckoning they're getting bored.

I've not been there for a few months though, so not sure if still the same Manager we went to Games Day 05 with, (tall fella, dark hair with glasses) but if it is him, hes a laugh.

I do find it amusing though that the three times shes been there with me, none of the staff have asked if my wife needs help, and the day I took my two boys we had funny looks, especially when my 3yr old at the time recognised the Tau. :laugh:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

My manager at the local GW is great. Funny guy who isn't too pushy with the sales, but is willing to make you a deal every now and than. In terms of news and rumours he's pretty good with telling us stuff but usually adds his personal disclaimer about how true they are.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There isn't a GW store in Indiana... closest one is either in Chicago or in St. Louis, depending on where in Indiana you're at. However, there are a bunch of independent retailers in Indiana. I trust the manager of the local store... she was telling me how she had finally learned what all the armies were, and could tell from the product code what army stuff went to... There aren't any hard sales in there in general, but even if there were, it'd be awfully hard for the employees to push stuff that they only vaguely know about. There are a couple who play GW games, but one of them hardly ever works, and the other doesn't know anything about 40k, just Fantasy... so lately, the employees have been turning to me when I'm loitering in the store to tell someone about 40k if they have a question about it.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Some are good, some are bad. I hate the pushiness of the sales pitch, but hey, its a business at the end of the day. My bro works at one in London and all the dudes and gamers in there are fuckin awesome! Made me really welcome. Not even that much in the way of grotty little kids with a shower allergy. My local ain't so good, but then I hardly go in, so its not as though I'm a regular.

Do I trust the Managers? Not as far as I can throw them. They are employed to sell you as much stuff as possible in the shortest space of time. Of course the newest release is the coolest thing ever. If thats what GW HQ say it must be true.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

In my town (in Australia, in a small town) we have one independent retailer, and the boss is a jerk. He forces sales on you, he fired his best employee, and regularly "mislabels" items.
So i don't go in there at all anymore. i'm ordering online from now on.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

that sucks mate


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm gunna say yes i do trust my local store manager. But since he took over you have to have your own tape measure dice templates rule book and codexs with you to battle. But the guy before him supplied some of the essentials.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

I trust my manager, but thats because I worked with him for 3 years while I was a part-timer at the manchester store, and I can tell when he's not being completely honest (which, in all fairness, happens VERY rarely ;P )


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

S'not a GW store, but the seller in cardigan in wales was a bloody nice bloke. Really talkative, friendly and great with rumours. They don't have a till there either, so he generally rounds prices off. £7 autarch becomes £5 and so on. Good bloke, and good luck to him, as I'll prolly never see him again.


----------



## cypherthefallenangel (Jul 13, 2008)

i trust mine (only because he's my uncle) lol


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

hell no all they do is try and get me to buy something more expensive and i already know what i want
plus i asked about the necesity for apocalypse and the new rule book and now look a new apocalypse book that *beep* fooled me


----------



## Kato (Apr 17, 2008)

The first GW I used to frequent in my younger years was IMHO managed by man who I'd charitably describe as a "horrid little man, whose head was so far up his arse it was a miracle that he hadn't died of anal-asphyxiation and in my opinion had a bit of a Napoleon-complex". 

So trust wasn't really an issue I had with him.

As for the other managers I've encountered over the years, meh, I've never had a real problem with them, but I wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them, as they are after all, hell bent on getting you to buy stuff.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

EndangeredHuman said:


> To be honest I have similar problems at the Swindon GW. Some of the staff seem really friendly, but a couple always seem to look sad, disapointed or give you an odd or comic expression when you're not interested in something they are advertising. I know a buisness is a buisness, but I always feel slightly awkward when broswing.


I've only ever had that problem with one of the staff members all the others I find are stand up guys.


----------



## RallytoCleburne (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah definitely. The guy running Top Deck is a class act and always takes the time to bring me up to speed on things when I drop by.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Old liffey Street manager was the best. He was nice, everything I brought up to the counter, which is a lot as i go ther rarely, he commented on positively, giving me modelling advice and we had a conversation about Blod angels and Why They're great. The new guy I don't like much though.... Last time I was there I asked for a baal predator, they said they had none, I asked is the vindicator an effective tank but he tried to sell me the linebreaker squadron instead. Then he asked what army I play, I said Blood angels, he ket commenting on how Great it is to meet a templar player like me. He doesn't listen! good thing I bought so much stuff I broke the till though:biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The till in there has been broken since it opened. They had the cash in a little metal lock box the other day. Clowns.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> and in my opinion had a bit of a Napoleon-complex


He had an issue holding his pants up and kept his hand under his jacket all the time to hold it up???

My GW store just switched over managers, they have both been pretty good and usually pretty reliable with their information. They know that I spend money on the hobby but I don't fall into the hype or just buy the new releases, so they keep the sales pitch down and just throw me info.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The till in there has been broken since it opened. They had the cash in a little metal lock box the other day. Clowns.


Yeah but I was in there for a while and it was working before that and not at all for about half an hour afterwards.... Paul Hickey was good... He was in white Dwarf:biggrin: too


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm pleased to say my new local new GW (I moved and it opened recently ) is run by a good guy. He is involved with the local gaming club and isn't half as pushy as some are. He is still manager of a GW shop so wants you to buy his stuff, but he is reasonable about it. As soon as you show any suggestion of not wanting the sales pitch, talk turns to other stuff like 'how is your painting going?', which to me is a good manager.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

i don't trust my GW manager at all. But at least they've eased up on trying to sell me stuff i dont want.

__________________________________________________________________
thou may not paste aaron carter poster inside thy land raider. Because the emperor has decreed that aaron carter is a heretic.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

my gw manager's a really nice guy. he used to be a customer at our local store until it closed, so he became manager at the closest store, which is an hour and a half to 2 hours away. since he lives by me, he's been helping me get my train trips together to the store. but i'm surprised nobody really talks to him in the store. he kind of sits around. the other managers were freebie kings and were a lot more interactive with the customers, but yeah, i guess i could trust my manager.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

its me said:


> The GW Bayshore Ottawa is okay,
> one employee game me the 35$ Borgut Facebeater model for free, it was his and the store didnt have one to sell so he said here you go
> to which i replyed thank you
> i dont shop there often enough for anyone to remember me, maybe twice a year
> so it wasnt cause was a good gamer, or loyal customer


Generally the Bayshore Ottawa GW store staff is pretty good. I do not go there often though as I purchase most of my stuff online as it's slightly cheaper and saves me a 3 hour round trip (which maks it cheaper still).


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

the employees at my local store actually try to help you and I know them personally all of them, they are also in the same wargames club as me and every other friday everyone in the club gets to stay til 12:00am instead of the usual 9:00pm and play games and woot that is awesome!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

cypherthefallenangel said:


> i trust mine (only because he's my uncle) lol


you lucky bastard.

i can just imagine christmas.........


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

marcch said:


> Generally the Bayshore Ottawa GW store staff is pretty good. I do not go there often though as I purchase most of my stuff online as it's slightly cheaper and saves me a 3 hour round trip (which maks it cheaper still).


Sadly, the "old" manager at Bayshore has stepped down and I don't know about the new one yet...

I HAVE found that most managers are a friendly lot once they know you'll be a paying customer and not just another twit to babysit...


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

If I did have a local GW I wouldn't trust the manager's word past anything other than an opinion. I tend to leave the rumor mill out of the mix because in the long run, a rumor is just a rumor. Some one heard something from someone else who heard it from someone that works with a guy that knows a guy that works for GW.

I just keep it simple and go to BoLS or the Rumor mill here. It seems to be accurate to a point most of the time.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

XV8crisis said:


> i don't trust my GW manager at all. But at least they've eased up on trying to sell me stuff i dont want.


Here too. I tend to view visiting my local GW as a tactical strike mission. Get in, get what I need and get out without being quizzed about my army (again) or being "hard-sold" the latest "must have" item. I can usually manage two of the three.

I'd trust my local manager about as far as I can spit - he has been known to teach the noobzors the wrong rules (by example). When they get questioned on it outside of the store games, it's always "but the manager said ..." and they won't back down from this stance.


----------

